# PSD in After Effects importieren



## Glubag (9. August 2005)

Hi,

  habe folgendes Problem:
  ich möchte ein in PS 7.0 erstelltes Objekt mit seinen gesamten Ebeneneffekten 
 ( strahlendes  Licht, Schein nach Innen, Schein nach Außen, Kontur )
 in AfterEffects6.5 importieren.
 Das klappt bei mir jedoch nur so halb: auch wenn ich die Ebeneneffekte als einzelne
 "Effektebenen" erstelle ( Ebene -> Ebenenstil -> neue Ebene erstellen) bekomme ich
 nicht den Lichteffekt in AE rein, da sagt PS, daß nicht alle Stile umgewandelt werden können. Gerade dieser Effekt ist aber für mein Vorhaben essentiell und ich hoffe ma jemand weiß da weiter


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. August 2005)

Fehlt da nicht irgendwie nicht ein Teil deines Postings ?


----------



## Glubag (9. August 2005)

ja ja verdrückt, schon da... jetzt aber ma genausoschnell antworten


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. August 2005)

Hallo!

Warum rasters Du es den nicht! 
Neue leere Ebene erstellen und auf eine reduzieren. So mit hast Du deine Effekte gerastert.

Axel


----------



## Glubag (9. August 2005)

Hm, so klappt es leider nicht-da fehlt dann auch wieder der Licht-Effekt.


----------

